# weight lifting competition, GW1516+aicar,igf DES,LR3,mgf,peg mgf, and GHRP/GHRH combo



## SMALLbaby (Sep 3, 2012)

right,as title says  soon there will be a weight lifting competition and i plan on using combo i wrote above.

i only have few concerns and that is regarding doping. is any of the above detected ?

also i REALLY need help regarding GW and aicar dosing cuz i honestly have no idea on how to use these 2 together.
main goal is to increase indurance AND strength
i plan to buy 3 months worth of peptides and chems so the price will be hefty so plz if its not a problem, what would be the best way to use this combo?


----------

